# Mamie Jamer Ribeye.



## tripleq (Sep 23, 2017)

Ok I got a huge almost 4 " thick Ribeye. Here is the plan.

First Im going to dry brine it, then throw it on the smoke down low till it gets an IT of say 100 F.

Then into a bag with a little spog and into the SV. To finish with a screaming hot pan sear.

So a couple of questions about the SV, Ive read that some here have left them in over night as in longer doesn't hurt them. This is for tomorrow's dinner so I have time. Looking for a rare to medium rare , what temp should I set it at? And is there any validity to extended times?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 23, 2017)

Sous Vide is okay to hold meat over long times at a certain temp. 

If it was me I'd cold smoke no heat for 2-4 hours. Bag and then Sous Vide. Then sear. 

As for temp, how do you like your steak? I like mine rare-medium rare. So I'd set the Sous Vide for 125. Then sear to finish to a temp of 130-135. Rest then serve.


----------



## tripleq (Sep 24, 2017)

Great idea, here she is













cold ribeye.jpg



__ tripleq
__ Sep 24, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 24, 2017)

Kick Azzz...!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 24, 2017)

Boy!

I can't wait to see the finish on this!

Al


----------



## tripleq (Sep 24, 2017)

Into the water













ribeye3.jpg



__ tripleq
__ Sep 24, 2017


















ribeye4.jpg



__ tripleq
__ Sep 24, 2017


----------

